# Surrogate Angels



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

On this IF journey, at some point or another, I think a lot of us will consider surrogacy.

It is an option DH and I have spoken about if push comes to shove.  So far to me it's just been a word 'surrogacy' - an option to end my potentially childless future that I hope I will never have to consider.  I want to have the experience of carrying my own child but in the event that the only option left open to us is surrogacy, then so be it.

What I've never really considered before is what amazing women surrogate mothers are.  What an incredibly selfless, giving, beautiful thing to do for someone else.

How could words ever express the gratitude that someone would feel for someone else giving them this most precious gift?

I think it would take a really special woman to be willing to do this and when so often I despair at the nature of some of the human race, it lifts my heart and makes me glad to know that such wonderful people do exist.  It renews my faith in humankind.

Anyway, don't mind me - feeling a bit weepy and sentimental and I've just watched a programme with a lady acting as surrogate mother to a couple who have been trying to have a child for 17 years and I found it really moving.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say Thank you. I have been a surrogate and enjoyed  the experience very much, to see the babies Mummy & Daddy meeting & holding their baby for the first time is just magical.

I hope that you will never need a surrogate and that you will be able to carry your own child some day, but if not there are women out there who would love and be honoured to carry YOUR baby for you.

All the best and good luck 
Lynne xx


----------



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

Arrrrrrr that brought tears to my eyes, what a lovely thing to say - thank you
Not everyone see's the same as you but for all the negative comments I have had, I am soooo proud to have given 
my couple the much longed for family.

Good luck with your future xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

It makes me really cross to hear that you've had negative comments nic   . My baby is a donor egg child and we are now looking at surrogacy to give him a sibling as I need to have a hysterectomy and have other health issues and the women who donate eggs and especially those who lend someone their womb are giving the most amazing gift there is. Without the lovely woman who donated her eggs (I don't know her) I would not have my fab wee boy and finally be a mummy after all this time. Donors and surrogates are the difference between being a couple and being a family for some people - the only way their dream is going to come true. You are absolutely right to be proud and don't let anyone tell you any different!!
Silver xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Agree with all the comments about Surros and Ed's, also know that those that make negative or rude comments have never suffered not being able to have children or they would never say the things they do, really grates me, I also used to hate the why don't you just adopt ! don't even get me started on that one esp when you've had cancer like I have... thank god not everyone suffers infertility but the majority of people that never have to even think about it and indeed plan their lives like, get married have kids etc should try and think what it would be like for just once in their lives if they couldn't have children and could only do so with the help of an ED or surro mum


----------



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ladies you are sooo right, some people do not know how lucky they are to have children
and havnt got a clue what some people have to go through to get them.
I am very lucky to have 4 of my own, but have very close family who can not- so know the pain 
and hence me wanting to try to help.
xxx


----------



## angelicstar (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I have loged on just to see posts about surrogacy and immune issues and came accross this thread.

I just had 3rd BFN at the beginning of July. As you all know the feeling, I am devastated. 
My dilema is, that if we do save money for last go - if that won't work, that will be it. So I am looking at all immune tests. But - I know it not always works. I am not sure, if I trust my body...  Then I thought about donor egg - well, I would love to have child that is genetically mine. Please know, that I have nothing against DE, but my sister has 2 adopted children, so it would be so beautifull for my mum, even though there is no difference in treatment or love the children receive. (If it came to it - I would never discard DE option.) Anyway - when I think about what is more important for me - to have genetically our own child, or experiance pregnancy - well, it is 100% the first option. So before I look into it - could someone tell me - how much would it cost to have a surogate mummy? 

My head is spinning with thinking about it. 

Sending you all lol xxxx


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

You could try contacting one of the UK surrogacy not for profit agencies for more information initially. If you are really serious about surrogacy, you should tackle the legal and practical issues too and there is lots of helpful information on my blog www.louisaghevaert.co.uk to get you started.

Best of luck

LouGhevaert

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I must have been psychic as 8 months (and another 2 tx cycles) since I first posted this thread, I am now faced with surrogacy potentially being the only way of ever having a child.

I seem to have far too many immune issues to ever be able to bear my own child.  It's a painful realisation and is something I am trying to come to terms with now.

We have frozen embryos and I was considering using them as a 'last ditch effort' but I think they will probably be better utilised with a surrogate.  The lovely Lisa from SUK has contacted me to help with my questions.

I guess I just wanted to 'dip my toe' into the surrogacy forums now so I can get an idea of how it all works.

...and thank you Lou for posting a link to your blog.  I hadn't noticed you'd responded before so I'll have a look at it all now.

xxx


----------

